# Arrow Chasing



## Tom (25/2/14)

Hi,

is there a way to set this arrow that it does not disappear after a too short while? If I read a msg it would have disappeared, and it shows up again just after a short scroll....a permanent arrow would be gr8.

talking about this one:


----------



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

Tom changed to below a second.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Tom changed to below a second.



Hehehe... I got used to it... chase the arrow was part of the game! 

But it's actually quite laekker not to have to chase the arrow now! Thanks Gizmo!


----------



## CraftyZA (25/2/14)

It is the 1st time I noticed the arrow. mouse scroll wheel, and home key on the keyboard ftw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> It is the 1st time I noticed the arrow. mouse scroll wheel, and home key on the keyboard ftw



Sometimes the scroll wheel would take too long and too many scrolls... and to press the HOME key on the keyboard means I have to put my SVD/Nautilus down and use my left hand or lift my mouse hand up... not kewl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

Wow, @Gizmo, do you ever sleep. Done at 03:34! This must be the only forum where this sort of customisation gets done and with an amazing response time. Well done, Sir. I also used to chase the arrow. A definite improvement now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

thanks @Gizmo 

really is much easier to scroll now


----------



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

Morning guys, I had a bad case of insomnia last night, was in bed by 5am.. Feel like a dog lol  

Anyway I also think its an improvement, thanks Tom for pointing it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

thanks @Gizmo ! maybe something else to improve, or maybe I am overlooking it, if its there already. Marking single threads "read" without having to open it in the selection "New Posts".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)

Tom said:


> thanks @Gizmo ! maybe something else to improve, or maybe I am overlooking it, if its there already. Marking single threads "read" without having to open it in the selection "New Posts".



If you go into new posts there is a button there that says mark all forums read


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> If you go into new posts there is a button there that says mark all forums read


but that is the problem: "all"....i want to mark selected ones only


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)

Tom said:


> but that is the problem: "all"....i want to mark selected ones only



Ooooh I see  nope dont think you can - @Gizmo ?


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)

Tom said:


> thanks @Gizmo ! maybe something else to improve, or maybe I am overlooking it, if its there already. Marking single threads "read" without having to open it in the selection "New Posts".


@Gizmo can this be implemented?....my unread threads are not coming down, albeit trying my best to read all  sitting at 1200 unreads atm, up from 800 about 10 days ago.


----------

